# Hive Density



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

I read a post a few weeks ago that said about 50 in an area is the most you want. After that you want it about 3\4 mile away. So you might be able to put 50 on each end.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Sure wish I was in your place.  Sounds great!


----------



## Andy Miksa (May 27, 2012)

You can put as many hives in one spot that you can work at one time. It may take some time to find an amount that suits you. I have some yards that have 30 to a spot and some that have had 70, 80, or more. The biggest factor is the location proximity to a food source.
The main rule we follow when out working our yards is to have them large enough to take a while to finish before you head out to the next yard. (that way you're not spending most of the working day in the truck!)
If your yards are less than 1-2 miles apart your bees will most likely be working around some of the same blooms since they have a flight radius of around 2 miles.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Depends on how many hives you have and how much honey you need.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Don, don't forget to post a picture or two, we are interested.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Let the location tell you. If they do well, more next year. If they do poorly , then cut back. Keep a history. Records will tell you how many there should be there last year.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Roland is right. Carry capacity is the number of hives the area will support and maintain productive, healthy colonies that give a good return on your efforts. TED


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Will leave it at 30 hives this year and see how they do, like recommended.

I'm just a second year beekeeper with a little under 50 hives, should pick up another 10 or so hives from more removals and a maybe a few more swarms this next 6 weeks. I have one other pretty good yard, and another just fair.

Wish I had spent time learning with a commercial guy, this flying by the seat of my pants is a hard way to learn. 

Thx for the help


----------

